# Schortens Wilhelmshaven Jever und umzu



## Sir_AHAB (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Ich, ein blutiger Anfänger, suche nach Leuten, die mit mir ein wenig Ihre Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen wollen.
Vielleicht kommt Ihr aus meiner Gegend und habt vielleicht schon die ein oder andere ,gute, Strecke gefunden?


Würde mich freuen


----------



## Mutti (22. Januar 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt Ihr aus meiner Gegend und habt vielleicht schon die ein oder andere ,gute, Strecke gefunden?



Bin in der Ecke aufgewachsen, und habe auch später dort noch die ein oder andere Stunde "auf Strecke" in Sattel und Gelände verbracht. Nun ja, was suchst Du? Singles? Hm, mir fallen einige unbedeutende Fitzelchen in W'haven (hauptsächlich südlich an den alten Häfen) ein, dann die wenigen Trails um die Sandkuhlen bei Grafschaft. Ebenso ein paar kurze, sehr kurze Abschnitte im und am Upjeverschen Forst. Als ein ruhiges Revier: der Knyphauser Wald, dort aber 98% auf dem Raster der Forstwege. Alles topfeben. Ein wenig interessanter wird es eigentlich erst ab Neuenburg, Bockhorn und insbesondere Varel ... erst recht ab Rastede, Oldenburg. Ist halt relativ mager da oben. Nun ja, für den Anfang ... 

So oder so, viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und Entdecken! 

Gruß aus OL 
___________________

NOCH 22 TAGE_BIS ZUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiDom (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
komme aus der Gegend und steige gerade wieder in mein altes Jugendhobby ein.
erforsche gerade die nähere Umgebung und habe schon das ein oder andere geniale Stückchen Erde(Schlamm) für mich entdeckt. Können ja mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Sidnay (28. Januar 2011)

Moin

Wir sind ne kleine gruppe von mtb fahrern in whv und suchen den ganzen tag nach "hügeln". waren oft im harz weil die paar löcher im norden nich befriedigend sind. wir suchen leute die auch gern fahren. grafschaft is auch ok was dreckigmachen angeht. vielleicht hast mal lust zusammen nach strecken zu suchen. 

würden uns freuen. wir dachten wir sind die einziegen die nich auf n hollandrad sitzen


----------



## Simmel (28. Januar 2011)

jetzt hamse Euch die einzige Erhebung in WHV auch noch genommen...die KW-Brücke...


----------



## Sidnay (28. Januar 2011)

ach quatsch. wir sind deichjumper bei der brücke gibs nur asphaltflechten.


----------



## DiDom (28. Januar 2011)

> grafschaft is auch ok was dreckigmachen angeht. vielleicht hast mal lust zusammen nach strecken zu suchen.
> 
> würden uns freuen. wir dachten wir sind die einziegen die nich auf n hollandrad sitzen


[/quote]

grafschaft is ok, also lass uns einen termin festmachen, sonntag oder montag vielleicht, bin zur zeit fast täglich ne stunde oder n bischl mehr unterwegs

wär ja klasse so ohne Hollandrad


----------



## Sir_AHAB (28. Januar 2011)

Servus

Danke für die reichlichen Beiträge.
Sonntag könnte ich. Vergesst aber bite nicht, das ich Anfänger bin. Von wegen Kondition und so!

Wo wollen wir starten und wann ?


----------



## DiDom (28. Januar 2011)

schlage einfach mal vor, für den anfang ein bichen geschicklichkeit und waldwege im upjeverschen forst, treffen beim bikertreff (motorradtreff) zwischen rahrdum und schortens
meinetwegen gern schon morgens oder früher nachmittag


----------



## Sir_AHAB (28. Januar 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich lächerlich mache...
Wo???
Hast Du ne Koordinate oder so?
Werd das jetzt gleich mal Googeln.....


----------



## Sir_AHAB (28. Januar 2011)

Hab isch gefunden 
Sonntag 10 Uhr? Bin da flexibel !

Was sagen unsere Freunde aus WHV dazu? 
Bock mitzufahren ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiDom (28. Januar 2011)

addernhauser str.51 ehemals waldschlösschen- von schortens richtung jever rahrdum noch vor dem fliegerhorstkreisel auf der rechten seite
lächerlich machen? blödsinn! das lächerlichste ist den sonntag bei gutem wetter vor dem tv-kasten zu verbringen!


----------



## DiDom (28. Januar 2011)

10:00 uhr steht, freue mich mal nicht nur allein unterwegs zu sein, bis denn- und keine panik wegen kondition, das kriegen wir schon


----------



## DiDom (28. Januar 2011)

sydney und co, wie siehts bei dir/euch aus?
sollten auch mal was zusammen veranstalten!
was meinst?


----------



## Katwiesel (28. Januar 2011)

DiDom schrieb:


> sydney und co, wie siehts bei dir/euch aus?
> sollten auch mal was zusammen veranstalten!
> was meinst?



also ich bin auch mit dabei!!!!! Coole sache das!!!!


----------



## DiDom (29. Januar 2011)

Katwiesel schrieb:


> also ich bin auch mit dabei!!!!! Coole sache das!!!!



Supi !! denn bis morgen!!

P.S. ist kalt -Handschuhe und Mütze/Fahrradhelm nicht vergessen, olle hose, feste alte schuhe ggf.wasserdicht sind auch empfehlenswert, ansonsten werden wir uns wohl warm strampeln, also nicht zu dick einpacken


----------



## Sir_AHAB (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe ich schaff es morgen.
Meine Lymphknoten stressen im Moment ein wenig
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiDom (29. Januar 2011)

Hoffe und wünsche das Beste für Dich, es liegt ja noch eine hoffentlich erholsame Nacht dazwischen


----------



## DiDom (30. Januar 2011)

Schade, das keiner da war!!
Aber war wenigstens an der frischen Luft!


----------



## Sir_AHAB (31. Januar 2011)

Sorry, aber wie gesagt: Frische Luft ist alles 
Freu mich schon auf unser Treffen, we will see


----------



## Sir_AHAB (11. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4&feature=related"]YouTube        - [MTB]freeride downhill[/nomedia]
Dann bauen wir halt was!

Das will ich, was ich will bekomme ich ... auch wenn die Materialkosten mein Budge überschreiten .... Sparkasse sagt 5000 Euronen? - Kein Problem ! Lechtz


----------



## Sir_AHAB (11. Februar 2011)




----------



## D-Noiser (29. Juni 2011)

jute tach.. leutz ich bin nun auch in der gegend und würd gern mitradeln.. des wäldchen am fliegerhorst habe ich auch schon gefunden aber noch nicht erforscht... sobald meine federgabel wieder da ist bin ich dabei..


----------



## Pfandpirat (7. September 2011)

moinsen...
so ich komme aus berlin und lebe in ketzterzait hier oben...
ich fahre trial und suche noch andere...
ich habe schon von ainigen gehör aba finde sie nich...
könnt ihr mir waiter helfen???
mfg ich


----------



## Sir_AHAB (2. Oktober 2011)

So ... war heute mal wieder unterwegs. 
Hab die Strecke mal versucht zu verlinken:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ksiraskvkbmkitlu

Der Anfang mit der Waldstrecke bietet noch ein paar Single- Trails, die ich aber noch nicht so ausgebieg erkundet habe.

Will im Moment auch mehr an der Kondition arbeiten   Ziel soll nächstes Jahr ne Woche im Harz werden
http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de/mountainbiken-harz/


Wäre cool, wenn jemand noch ein paar Tipp´s hat, wegen der Route. Würde gerne den Jever Forst mit einbinden und ne Rundstrecke hinbekommen


----------



## D-Noiser (2. Oktober 2011)

deine strecke sieht vielversprechend aus.. wer se mal morgen ausprobieren... kannst dich ja melden wen de lust hast scout zu spielen


----------



## Sir_AHAB (3. Oktober 2011)

Komm gerade wieder . Bin auch nur die kleine Runde gefahren .
Hatte ein wenig mit meinem Puls zu kämpfen ;( . Eventuell fahr ich nachher nochmal los. Wann willst Du denn starten?

Zum Thema Scout : Im Moment bin ich froh, wenn ich wieder nach Hause finde 

aber zu zweit sucht es sich leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-Noiser (3. Oktober 2011)

also so um 2 wollt ik wohl los...
und neue ecken findet man hier immer wieder hab ich festgestellt

^^naja dazu muss ik sagen das ich hier ja noch nicht lang wohne 

bin dann mal auf dem weg.. bin mal gespannt was mich da hinten erwartet.. in der ecke war ich noch nicht

also ich muss sagen schicke strecke hast de da.. aber ich hab mich heute lieber in der Grafschaft aufgehalten.. der eine weg am see hat iwie was von den hunte trails. kannst dich ja mal per pn melden wenn de nächstrs we unterwegs bist .


----------



## Sir_AHAB (4. Oktober 2011)

Werd jetzt die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Bilder der Strecke hochladen. Kann mich im Moment halt nicht motivieren alle 100m stehenzubleiben um ein Bild zu machen.

Die Strecke wird jedenfalls immer besser 

Desweiteren habe ich mir überlegt ne Ausschilderung, der Strecken zu installieren... Ist doch rechtlich unbedenglich, ein paar A4 Seiten in Schutzfolie an die Bäume zu nageln ? Oder ?

Für Ratschläge immer dankbar


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Oktober 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Desweiteren habe ich mir überlegt ne Ausschilderung, der Strecken zu installieren... Ist doch rechtlich unbedenglich, ein paar A4 Seiten in Schutzfolie an die Bäume zu nageln ? Oder ?
> 
> Für Ratschläge immer dankbar



Moinsen,

also das wilde Beschildern ist rechtlich bedenklich, bzw. nicht erlaubt. 
Das Papier an Bäume zu nageln entspricht auch nicht meinen Gedanken von Umwelt- und Naturschutz.
Also mit einer Karte, die man im Rucksack hat sollte es auch gehen!
Und der Bereich ist ja auch übersichtlich, so dass man den Weg sicher auch ohne Schilder findet.

So, das war meine Meinung und mein Ratschlag!
Gruß in meine alte Heimat ...
Oldenbürger


----------



## Sir_AHAB (4. Oktober 2011)

Wie willst Du das denn machen? Hab die Route ja schon per Gpies on gestellt!
Ich fahre aber auch ohne GARMIN etc!
 Du ohne Ausschilderung finden fremde niemals den Weg.... Ich bin ja auch nicht immer da um den Scout zu spielen.
Desweiteren ist meine Geschwindigkeit von gemittelten 25 Km/h auch nicht die schnellste, für geübte Fahrer. 
Dachte halt nur, daß man den Weg mal kenntlich macht ... Der lohnt sich


Meine Pulsuhr zeigt immer zwischen 180 und 219 Schlägen die Minute.
180 bei lockerer Fahrt und über 200, wenn ein wenig Aktion angsagt ist! Sollte ich im niedrigerem Pulsbereich trainieren?
Hab die Pulsrechner aus dem I-Net schon durch ... hab da wärend meiner Bw Zeit ganz andere Sachen erlebt?

unwissend und trotzdem dabei!


----------



## D-Noiser (4. Oktober 2011)

also zum themawegmarkierung hätte ich mal ne idee da auf deinem wege, wie ich gesehen habe, ebenfalls ein riesen schilderwald steht würde ich vorschlagen an den pfeilern nen pfeil oder änliches dran zu kleben..
und zum thema kondition würde ich vorschlagen sich eine strecke von ca. 20 km zu fahren und das täglich und immer auf gad 2 zu fahren d.h. 3/4 vom max puls. musst natürlich auch die zeit haben aber wenn man es durchhält kann man nach nem monat schon fortschritte erkennen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Oktober 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das denn machen? Hab die Route ja schon per Gpies on gestellt!
> Ich fahre aber auch ohne GARMIN etc!
> Du ohne Ausschilderung finden fremde niemals den Weg.... Ich bin ja auch nicht immer da um den Scout zu spielen.
> Desweiteren ist meine Geschwindigkeit von gemittelten 25 Km/h auch nicht die schnellste, für geübte Fahrer.
> ...



Also das Markieren und Beschildern ist trotzdem nicht zulässig.

Ich kenne im Übrigen auch keine Trails oder Wege, die von anderen Bikern durch Zettel markiert worden sind, 
damit sie von anderen gefunden werden können.
Wenn man dann mit über 25 km/h an den Schildchen vorbeiballert, 
dann kann man es sowieso nicht lesen......
Und bei einem Pulsschlag von über 200 kann ich auch keine Buchstaben mehr lesen...
Deine Pulswerte sind für eine Trainingseinheit definitiv viel zu hoch. Da bist du im absoluten anaeroben Bereich. 
Ich empfehle zunächst GA 1 Training und dann ein intensives Intervalltraining, um dein Leistungsvermögen zu steigern. 
Näheres findest Du bei den einschlägigen Trainingsinfos im Internet...


----------



## Sir_AHAB (7. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 15 Uhr geht es beim Fair cafee los!

â¼
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Fair*-*CafÃ©*-Fairhandelshaus Schortens/GrafschaftAdresse:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







â
Accumer StraÃe 5
26419 Schortens


----------



## Sir_AHAB (14. Oktober 2011)

Für Morgen ist folgende Route angedacht:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dcsynuhwsnjfmfmt

Mal sehen ob die so fahrbar ist


----------



## Sir_AHAB (15. Oktober 2011)

So - mit der großen-Runde war  nichts. Hab mich dazu entschieden, ein paar Impressionen, meiner "Kleine Hausrunde" mitzuteilen.

Hier nun der erste Versuch:


 

 

 

 

Hab auch absichtlich die Pulsuhr zu Hause gelassen 

Eventuell starte ich heute Abend nochmal. Will mein Beleuchtungs-Setting  ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_AHAB (15. Oktober 2011)

Fahr jetzt gleich noch mal los ....Denke so 18:00 Cafe


----------



## Sir_AHAB (17. Oktober 2011)

So das war mein 2´ter "Nightride" auf der kleinen Strecke.
War cool ... echt ... gut nur das ich die Strecke kenne 

Fahr mit der LED Lense P7 am Lenker und ner Helmlampe , hätte ich noch ca 500 Euronen übrig wäre ich glücklicher 

Aber wie gesagt - Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## debaserin (20. Oktober 2011)

N'abend zusammen,

bin eben durch zufall über das forum hier gestolpert. 
Ich wohne zur zeit in whv (studium) und bin dringend auf der suche nach guten waldstrecken/trails in/um Whv im umkreis von ca. 20km. gerne auch mit steigung ;-) So dass ich gut hier von der Stadt aus starten kann (kein van vorhanden) und es kein tagestrip wird,man also mal morgens oder abends 1-2 stunden den kopf freiblasen kann. 

bisher bin ich immer nur über südstrand/kanal nach dangast/hooksiel etc. gejuckelt weil ich kein bock hatte hier orientierungslos durch die prärie zu stolpern. 

jemand nen tipp? ich wär super dankbar!


----------



## Sir_AHAB (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

akso direkt in Wilhelmshaven kenne ich nichts. 
Von der Peterstraße Ecke Oldenburger Straße wärens ca 10 km Weg zu uns.
Da wären auch, sage und schreibe, 18 Höhenmeter mit drin 

Planen für Samstag ´ne Tour.
Nichts Wildes, da immer noch erkältet .Kleine Runde, anschließend vielleicht noch ein paar Trails erkunden...
Kannst ja sehen ob Du Dich anschließen willst.


----------



## D-Noiser (21. Oktober 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Kannst ja sehen ob Du Dich anschließen willst.


würd ich mal empfehlen  zu 3. wird man weniger bekloppt gehalten als allein...


----------



## Sir_AHAB (21. Oktober 2011)

oder 3 mal so bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_AHAB (21. Oktober 2011)

K. Morgen 15 Uhr gehts es los

â¼
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Fair*-*CafÃ©*-Fairhandelshaus Schortens/GrafschaftAdresse:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







â
Accumer StraÃe 5
26419 Schortens[/quote]


Alles ganz locker.... Grippe halt noch....


----------



## D-Noiser (23. Oktober 2011)

moin,
ich war ja bekanntlich gestern im wald.. und da des wetter so gut war habe ich nen paar bildchen gemacht.. sozusagen als appetithäppchen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/44013

ik wünsch dann mal viel spass beim durchklicken und bei fragen oder einer tour zum nachfahren gern pn an mich

lg michse


----------



## DerFlix (12. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade zufällig das Forum hier gefunden. Ich bin jetzt seit zwei Monaten in WHV. War schon ein paar mal mit meinem Fahrrad unterwegs, aber wirklich schöne Strecken im Gelände habe ich nirgendswo gefunden. Meistens fährt man hier neben irgendwelchen Kuhwiesen oder eben am Deich lang. Aber zum Mountainbiken ist das beides eher uninteressant. 

Die Bilder aus (der?) Grafschaft sehen aber schon besser aus. Ich denke mal da werde ich nächstes mal auch hinfahren.
Für weitere Streckenvorschläge bin ich aber immer offen.


----------



## RoMeMedia (3. Mai 2012)

Moin! Ist hier aus der Ecke noch jemand aktiv? Bin auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Trails zwischen Horumersiel und Varel. Müssen nicht lang sein, aber etwas Herausforderung wäre schön, ich langweil mich sonst recht schnell


----------



## dripdrop (22. Mai 2012)

EIn bisschen was Zetel / Varel könnte ich dir zeigen, ein paar wirklich kurze Trails... und viel Waldautobahn..aber auch ein wenig anspruch  Vielleicht kennst du's auch schon oder kennst Sachen, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe...

Melde dich


----------



## RoMeMedia (22. Mai 2012)

Das klingt gut! Danke.  Ich kenne garkeine Strecken in der Vareler Ecke (eigentlich auch garkeine hier...  )
Fährst Du Mittwochs in Oldenburg mit, zufälligerweise?


----------



## dripdrop (22. Mai 2012)

War erst einmal auf nem Mittwoch dabei...Arbeit ist erst um 17 Uhr zuende... das ist dann zuviel Gehetze bis 18 Uhr... Sonntags an der Schleuse ab und an. Sag einfach Bescheid wenn du mal Lust hast Friesland kennen zu lernen, die Tour die mir vorschwebt ist auch etwas länger  Hab auch noch MitfahrerInnen.


----------



## RoMeMedia (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön! Ich melde mich! Danke


----------



## Krid3001 (1. Juni 2012)

Moin,

hab grad das Forum gefunden nachdem ich mir Finger nach ein paar Routen fürs MTB wund gegoogelt habe. 
Hab mir schon extra nen Halter fürs Auto gebaut denn hier rund um Neuharlingersiel ist es nicht so prall mit den Pisten. 
Die Bilder von Grafschaft fand ich schon nicht schlecht (fürs platte Land ;-) )! Wie finde ich die Route ? 

Gruß Krid


----------



## Krid3001 (2. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bin heute einfach mal dahin gefahren und ne Runde durch den Wald geradelt, nicht schlecht !!!

Krid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (5. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614613

LG Richard


----------



## PYRuxO (6. April 2013)

Servus,
Die letzten Einträge sind nun leider doch etwas älter, aber ich versuche dennoch mal mein Glück 

Habe es leider schon aufgegeben in Wilhelmshaven und Umgebung gute Trials zu finden, wäre ja schon froh überhaupt mal bewaldetes Gebiet zu finden 

Hat eventuell jemand lust auf die ein oder andere gemeinsame Tour? Und eventuell in Zukunft mal lust mit Bike in den Zug zu springen um zu lohnenderen Orten zu fahren um das Potential unserer Bikes auszunutzen? 

Aber eine kleine Tour fände ich für den Anfang schon einmal nicht so schlecht muss eh erst einmal wieder in den Radsport rein finden.
Vorallem mein Gesäß muss sich wieder an den harten Sattel gewöhnen ^^

Falls jemand lust hat, einfach mal melden, würde mich freuen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## See-R (7. April 2013)

PYRuxO schrieb:


> Servus,
> Die letzten Einträge sind nun leider doch etwas älter, aber ich versuche dennoch mal mein Glück
> 
> Habe es leider schon aufgegeben in Wilhelmshaven und Umgebung gute Trials zu finden, wäre ja schon froh überhaupt mal bewaldetes Gebiet zu finden
> ...



moin Basti!
Ich habe da über deinem Post ein Link gepostet, ich versuche nämlich alle Wilhelmshavener und Umgebung in einen Thread zu bekommen. Sonst schreibt alle 3 monate hier und da einer was und keiner antwortet oder lies zuspät...
also lass uns dort weiter reden und ahja, ich bin dabei !!! 

Gruß Richard


----------

